# Salary question



## txtodubai2011 (Mar 26, 2011)

Hello everyone,

I am IT professional with 10 years of experience, currently working for an energy corporation in US. I have a job offer from multinational company for an IT role in Dubai, we are a family of 5 and would like to get a sense of salary, living and related info. Few details regarding the offer, might know more on Monday;

Monthly salary (AED 40,000 per month)
Yearly bonus10% (Obviously depends are various factors)
Initial signup bonus
Initial housing for few weeks
Private medical insurance
Round trip ticket or cash from Dubai to US for entire family

Job requires some travel to work with various locations (UAE, Qatar, KSA) and EU, occasional travel to US. Is this a decent offer, appreciate your feedback? Thanks


----------



## Iron Horse (Apr 10, 2008)

I'd take a real close look at the housing and transportation sections of the offer, as well as schooling for the kids(if needed). On the whole the offer seems to be lacking a few things for my tastes.


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Have you read the sticky? If there is no rent allowance on top of that and no school fees I`d be a bit worried. Think 40-45k per year for schooling each kid and a 4 or 5 bed villa will be 160-200 so there`s 7 months wages gone straight away!


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

As others have said ask for full housing allowance and school allowances for all your kids. Otherwise don't even think about it!


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

what's the IT role? support staff, manager, director? makes a difference as to whether 40k is decent or not.


----------



## caralyx (Oct 26, 2010)

*Salary and offer/package questions... post yours here!!!*

Heya fellow expats! 

Does anyone know the salary range for the Admission Officer position in an international school in Dubai?

If I am on my husband's sponsorship (which his co. covered all my medical and visa + never ending plastic cards fees + annual airfare back to home country), does this give me more room to negotiate for more nett income?

Looking fwd to any helpful tips out there! :clap2:

Thanks!


----------



## txtodubai2011 (Mar 26, 2011)

dizzyizzy said:


> As others have said ask for full housing allowance and school allowances for all your kids. Otherwise don't even think about it!


Thanks for a prompt reply.
What else do i need to negotiate apart from housing and school allowances?


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

medical insurance for the whole family
transportation allowance 
some companies give a utilities allowance but not very common these days


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Developer? Admin? DBA? PM?


----------



## txtodubai2011 (Mar 26, 2011)

Saint Ari said:


> Developer? Admin? DBA? PM?


Tech Mgr - Regional


----------



## txtodubai2011 (Mar 26, 2011)

dizzyizzy said:


> medical insurance for the whole family
> transportation allowance
> some companies give a utilities allowance but not very common these days


Medical insurance for the entire family is covered; i will discuss transportation and utilities, let's see- Appreciate your input.


----------



## cowboy111999 (Nov 17, 2010)

You should definately get housing allowance and transportation allowance and be sure that your health insurance is good in Dubai and as well as home state or USA in your case.


----------



## jenniferbochnik (Mar 29, 2011)

My family and have been American ex-pats for many years and are currently in Miami on our way to Dubai. I would have a close look at that compensation package - you must have housing for more than a few weeks? That doesn't sound right. Most leases require 12 months advance. Also - the school fees that people have mentioned - it is very common to have this cost included in your package. Another very important consideration - tax equlization! Yes Dubai is tax free but those of us from the US do not have this privelege - we are taxed on EVERYTHING (housing, school fees etc.). 





txtodubai2011 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I am IT professional with 10 years of experience, currently working for an energy corporation in US. I have a job offer from multinational company for an IT role in Dubai, we are a family of 5 and would like to get a sense of salary, living and related info. Few details regarding the offer, might know more on Monday;
> 
> ...


----------

